# Chinese water dragon brown....



## kayley5756 (Jan 4, 2011)

sooo....was in a local reptile shop this morning, and I noticed they had waterdragons so had to have a looksee...and the little fella was brown? I asked the shopkeeper about it and they said that they come in all colours....what do you guys think? I don't think the poor thing looked all that healthy....?


----------



## kez30 (Jun 15, 2008)

Dark colour is usually a sign of it being cold or stressed, and possibly of illness.


----------



## kayley5756 (Jan 4, 2011)

photo from their website








what do you think? should i say something to them? they seem really cool people, and they obviously really care about the animals they have (they always have one of them out when I go in) and all of their other animals seem healthy.


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

kayley5756 said:


> photo from their website
> image
> what do you think? should i say something to them? they seem really cool people, and they obviously really care about the animals they have (they always have one of them out when I go in) and all of their other animals seem healthy.


that CWD looks very healthy. i wouldnt say anything.

brad


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

If it was this morning it may not be warm enough yet... they go a darker colour to obsorb more heat, as for water dragons comming in all colours there is many different shades they can take, light green,darkgreen e.t.c 
The chances are it hasnt warmed up properly yet if the animals lighting e.t.c has not been on long enough.

If you are concerned go back and have a little look later on to see if there is any improvement.: victory:
also when they go lighter colours it is usually a way of trying to repel heat meaning that they are warm enough.
A little like, black obsorbing more heat than what white would.


----------



## kayley5756 (Jan 4, 2011)

ok thanks for puttig my paranoid mind at rest guys  ike I said, the shop always seemed brill to me- they animals all seem very well looked after- just the colour rang alarm bells a bit! 
If anyone has worked out which shop im talking about please PLEASE don't let my silliness affect your descision to buy from them x: victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

kayley5756 said:


> ok thanks for puttig my paranoid mind at rest guys  ike I said, the shop always seemed brill to me- they animals all seem very well looked after- just the colour rang alarm bells a bit!
> If anyone has worked out which shop im talking about please PLEASE don't let my silliness affect your descision to buy from them x: victory:


Would be something to worry about if it was like that permanently.
Hence before aquring any animal a quck google search should prevail to give you an idea of what questions you want to ask? and if you are being swindled: victory: to be honest, It is also a good way to test the sellers knowledge as well as your own, it is kinda how I built a good relationship with my local dealer:no1: everytime we chat it kinda gets into a deep discussion I loe just popping in for the chat sometimes.
Its sometimes good to get a cross reference though.


----------



## waterdragon555 (Nov 27, 2010)

*MY waterdragon it like that is is a sight of them being cold.*

*:lol2:THE SHOPKEEPER IS STUPID*:lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

eh? ^^
the shop keeper is stupid? yet the enclosure looks great from the pic?
the water dragon is a good weight?
the pic was taken on the morning so it has not had a chance to warm up? hence the dark colouring?
Does not look dehydrated?

what makes you think the shop keeper is stupid? I fail too see.

Even if the Water Dragon was legitimately ill, it might not nessacerily be because of the shop! could have been imported like that, and most imports are stressed anyways, which can sometimes result in dark colouring as already said.

there is shades of green in that water dragon, it just needs time to warm up, not too mention this thread is from ages ago, it has probibly been sold to an awesome home by now.

I have seen real cases of stupididy and that does not even scrape the surface. LOL!
Sorry.


----------



## roareruk (Sep 12, 2011)

kayley5756 said:


> photo from their website
> image
> what do you think? should i say something to them? they seem really cool people, and they obviously really care about the animals they have (they always have one of them out when I go in) and all of their other animals seem healthy.


if this is in one of the shops i was in i can confirm they both had water dragons in and they where coloured up nicely so much so i had to refrain from buying myself some ahh old post heres me thinking it was just in the last few days sorry noob mistake


----------

